# artsy's Wonderful World of History [split fromTroops in Afghanistan.]



## artsy (8 May 2006)

You guys i'm sure are doing a wonderful job.......there is really no offense intended....but you have to understand something that is very crucial right now....
i don't doubt your hearts or your intentions.......but the truth is that you are there as an extension of the bush regime...
you are there for pipelines and for oil...nothing more
it's not the first time that innocent soldiers have been used to make a statement or to gain power.....
truman was fully aware of pearl harbour before it happened......but he used it in order to be able to use the bomb.....
what has america been doing since that time......threatening the bomb....
you strive and die for the corporations that rule the bush regime....
nothing more.
you fuel the corporations ......you fuel the people that have interests and investments in armament companies.....
i can show you proof ......rational proof......but you have to be willing to listen.....


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2006)

5.....4......3.......2......1........

 :rofl:

Locked yet?


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 May 2006)

artsy, before you say anything else, establsih your own bona fides with your profile and your next post.  We've had enough ill informed college students trying to 'set us straight" in the past.  So tell us, what have you personally done with your life to think you can weigh in with such rhetoric?


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2006)

:

Where do these girls learn this revisionist history?  Unfriggin believable.  So nice of you to stay in hiding for so long (a whole 11 days).  Do you seriously believe that drivel?  

Where do you have evidence that we are in anyway an extension of US Foreign Policy?

Did you do any research into this Oil Pipeline and where it is to transport all that oil?  Can you spell China?

What are you major interests?  Do you have any?  When you have your first child, how will you provide for it?  Will you marry?  

.....but as you say you have proof, rational proof, we await with baited breath.


----------



## paracowboy (8 May 2006)

*BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!*

*snort*oh, damn....*giggle*okay, *giggle*seriously, I'm fine...Okay. Now arty, go ahead and tell us Oha I can't do it! *BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!*


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

artsy said:
			
		

> You guys i'm sure are doing a wonderful job.......there is really no offense intended....but you have to understand something that is very crucial right now....
> i don't doubt your hearts or your intentions.......but the truth is that you are there as an extension of the bush regime...
> you are there for pipelines and for oil...nothing more
> it's not the first time that innocent soldiers have been used to make a statement or to gain power.....
> ...



You do realize thet Pearl harbour came about before Truman right ?

You are aware thet the bomb was nowhere near ready when Pearl harbour happenned right ?

You know you should stop doing drugs right ?


----------



## scm77 (8 May 2006)

artsy said:
			
		

> you strive and die for the corporations that rule the bush regime....
> nothing more.
> you fuel the corporations ......you fuel the people that have interests and investments in armament companies.....
> i can show you proof ......rational proof......but you have to be willing to listen.....



Anyone else reminded of this?





[quote author=Tim Robbins in "Team America: World Police"]“Let me explain to you how this works: you see, the corporations finance Team America, and then Team America goes out... and the corporations sit there in their... in their corporation buildings, and... and, and see, they're all corporation-y... and they make money.”[/quote]

 :rofl:


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (8 May 2006)

C'mon guys...Artsy has some good points... I'm converted!

Everyone together now:

"No blood for oil!"  "Bush is a war criminal!" "US out of Australia!"

Er, maybe not... My Birkenstocks are already killing me... :



> you are there for pipelines and for oil...nothing more



Um, you know that there is NO pipeline planned for Afghanistan, right?  It was shelved in 1998.



> truman was fully aware of pearl harbour before it happened......but he used it in order to be able to use the bomb.....



Um, you know that Roosevelt was President in 1941, right?



> i can show you proof ......rational proof......but you have to be willing to listen...



I'm intrigued....let's see your proof - I'm always ready to listen! ;D


----------



## Britney Spears (8 May 2006)

> I'm intrigued....let's see your proof - I'm always ready to listen! Grin



It's probably some multi-level marketing scam. That's how those things always start.


----------



## Haggis (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> You do realize thet Pearl harbour came about before Truman right ?



And YOU know that Truman orchestrated the death of Roosevelt... don't you?



			
				aesop081 said:
			
		

> You are aware thet the bomb was nowhere near ready when Pearl harbour happenned right ?



And YOUR sources can prove that the bomb wasn't ready in 1939?  Right?  Can't they?



			
				aesop081 said:
			
		

> You know you should stop doing drugs right ?



And deny us this level of entetainment?

C'mon aesop81.  Who are YOU trying to fool?


----------



## Centurian1985 (8 May 2006)

This is a lot of evidence out there that the reasons big business supports conflicts is to win big profits, especially the defence/technology sector.  There's plenty of evidence of their skimming in Iraq.

But how does that relate to Afghanistan?  These 'guests' keep refering to Canadians being pawns of western imperialistic profits, but I'll be damned if i can think or or know of any making profits there, ...except maybe Tim Hortons in the future!

Wait! Thats it! This was all one big plot by Big Tim Horton to gain sole coffee rights across Afghanistan! Why didnt I see this before! 

Okay, so I'll be serious - what big business ventures are the US businesses making a profit off of the Afghans?


----------



## GAP (8 May 2006)

Oh come on now!!!

Didn't you hear about Juan Valdez dying on the news???

That means the coffee market is wide open, poppies will be supplanted by coffee bean bushes, Afghanistan will produce a value added product directly to Timmys in Kandahar!  : Sheesh...


----------



## Franko (8 May 2006)

Hmmm....last time I was in theater I never saw any oil pipelines or wells, nor any orders to protect them either.

But I'm a brainwashed "killbot"     :






EXTERMINATE.....EXTERMINATE....KILL THE DOCTOR.....EXTERMINATE.....EXTERMINATE.....KILL THE DOCTOR.....EXTERMINATE.....EXTERMINATE


----------



## MarkOttawa (8 May 2006)

Gap: A pathetic imitation:
http://100megsfree3.com/glaw/robby/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049223/

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## paracowboy (8 May 2006)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> Gap: A pathetic imitation:
> http://100megsfree3.com/glaw/robby/
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049223/
> 
> ...


nonsense! The Daleks are the most fearsome force to ever be visited on the galaxy!


----------



## GAP (8 May 2006)

Twert me  Twert me

was that Franko guy!!! >


----------



## TMM (8 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Okay, so I'll be serious - what big business ventures are the US businesses making a profit off of the Afghans?



Pet rocks.

With the 70s revival due to come back into fashion they must corner the international rock market.

(insert sarcasm smiley here)

I really, really wish that people would look at the specifics of an international situation before lumping them all together. Just because Country A is involved in Country B does not mean that Country A is involved in Country C for the same reason, or that Country D is involved in Country B for the same reason as Country A.

I'm not an expert on international geo/political machinations or military strategy so I'm at the mercy of my meagre research skills and as many news sources as I can find to get information. Somewhere amongst all that propaganda is the truth, or at least my version of it and no one is going to hand it to any of us on a silver platter.


----------



## GAP (8 May 2006)

My pet rock is still sitting where I last told him to stay...they last forever!!!

As for Astan, or any other similar conflicts, they generally have a whole host of undercurrents that few are totally aware of. That's why the saying " The enemy of my friend..(dang went blank...rebooting... well you know the rest), fits so many of these situations.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 May 2006)

OKAY that was the funniest thread I have read to date!  I bet I woke up Hot Lips cause there was NO WAY I could read and not laugh my a** off.  That was too much (or not enough I can't decide).

Actually the first thing to that came to my mind when Artsy wrote "but you have to listen to me..." was...

HEY THIS ISN'T AMWAY IS IT?

 :rofl:


----------



## Centurian1985 (8 May 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> I really, really wish that people would look at the specifics of an international situation before lumping them all together. Just because Country A is involved in Country B does not mean that Country A is involved in Country C for the same reason, or that Country D is involved in Country B for the same reason as Country A.
> 
> I'm not an expert on international geo/political machinations or military strategy so I'm at the mercy of my meagre research skills and as many news sources as I can find to get information. Somewhere amongst all that propaganda is the truth, or at least my version of it and no one is going to hand it to any of us on a silver platter.



Thats what drives me crazy - I was a strategic pol/mil analyst, and I have no idea how these 'intellectuals' can believe some of the fairy tales out there.  One conspiracy theorist article gets more attention and believability than a hundred books and a thousand newspapers.  Theres enough crazy-but-true stories out there already about how wacky government and big business is without having to make it up as you go along.... 

BTW, that left arm on the Dalek looks like it might stir a latte...another Tim Horton's link!!??


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> OKAY that was the funniest thread I have read to date!  I bet I woke up Hot Lips cause there was NO WAY I could read and not laugh my a** off.  That was too much (or not enough I can't decide).
> 
> Actually the first thing to that came to my mind when Artsy wrote "but you have to listen to me..." was...
> 
> ...



amway, amway, amway is the only way........ ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 May 2006)

artsy said:
			
		

> You guys i'm sure are doing a wonderful job.......there is really no offense intended....but you have to understand something that is very crucial right now....
> i don't doubt your hearts or your intentions.......but the truth is that you are there as an extension of the bush regime...
> you are there for pipelines and for oil...nothing more
> it's not the first time that innocent soldiers have been used to make a statement or to gain power.....
> ...



Wow...just...wow.  You either smoked some bad granola, or those mushrooms on your pizza aren't exactly kosher.


----------



## Britney Spears (8 May 2006)




----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> nonsense! The Daleks are the most fearsome force to ever be visited on the galaxy!



Nope. Chuck Norris is. ;D


----------



## Centurian1985 (8 May 2006)

Hey Britney, nice post!

(edit - oh, am I allowed to say that? I assure you I was speaking about the imagery not your personal attributes...  ;D   )


----------



## GAP (9 May 2006)

Can I have a monoplane???  please?


----------



## Centurian1985 (9 May 2006)

*I can show you proof ......rational proof......but you have to be willing to listen.....*

You MUST listen

You WILL listen!

ALL WILL LISTEN!


----------



## GAP (9 May 2006)

forget the monoplane....I want one of the middle ones...please   sigh


----------



## paracowboy (9 May 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Nope. Chuck Norris is. ;D


Word. True dat, true dat.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

The real scarey thought?  How many people out there in the world actually and whole-heartedly believe the opinion and thoughts of Artsy??  Thats scarey..once they are 18 they vote.   

If they only knew how lucky they were to have their innocent minds protected to think such dreamy thoughts...if too many people thought that way in the beginning of WWI and WWII...my last name might be Vanhuganbager or something else I couldn't spell!

I guess its sort of like being the sheep dog.   You have to watch your herd, as naive as they may be to danger, because you know danger is/was/will be just over the hill and you would rather be ready for it than loose one of your sheep.

I personally think...if Artsy was to sit back and think about the rights of women and children over there that are improving little by little...kids CAN go to school..women are allowed to...talk...stuff like that...she would realize its about people and not Bush/oil/etc.

 ;D  Google is a great thing Artsy...search and look for human rights under Taliban rules...here is just one link...interesting read.  Its 69 pages but make sure you read just pages 3-6.  Makes it clear to me what types of things the CF is in A-stan for.  

http://www.survivorsrightsinternational.org/sri_news/SEVEREPE.pdf


----------



## TMM (9 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I personally think...if Artsy was to sit back and think about the rights of women and children over there that are improving little by little...kids CAN go to school..women are allowed to...talk...stuff like that...she would realize its about people and not Bush/oil/etc.



+1.

I've met a few Afghani women and long before we went to A-stan 7 years ago they were pleading for help there. 

Funny thing is...I am an artsy...


----------



## artsy (9 May 2006)

"If the innocent honest Man must quietly quit all he has for Peace 
sake, to him who will lay violent hands upon it, I desire it may be 
considered what kind of Peace there will be in the World, which consists only 
in Violence and Rapine; and which is to be maintained only for the 
benefit of Robbers and Oppressors.":  - -- John Locke - (1632-1704) English 
philosopher and political theorist. Considered the ideological 
progenitor of the American Revolution. Source: Second Treatise of Civil 
Government [1690], #228 (Lasslet Edition, Cambridge University Press, 1960), 
p. 465

===

To read this newsletter online 
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/ or http://snipurl.com/ayzc

To Unsubscribe see information at the base of this newsletter

RSS FEED http://rss.groups.yahoo.com/group/informationclearinghouse/rss

===

Charge Him or Release Him

Tell us about freedom and democracy Mr. Bush

Jose Padilla : U.S. Citizen Imprisoned Without Trial or Charges for 3 
Years and 27 Days 

===

Before The U.S. Attacked Iraq

Facts EVERY war supporter should have known

Who "mass-graved" thousands of Iraqis by bulldozing over them?

Where did the figure of "300,000" originate as the number of Iraqis 
"killed by Hussein"?

What nation had the highest number of citizens with PhDs on the world? 
And had more PhDs than America?

What nation won Humanitarian Awards for its literacy programs?

Answers Here
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9045.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd12

===

U.S. Effort to “Spread Democracy” Leaves A Trail of Conflict and 
Suffering

One-Tenth of Arabs live directly under foreign occupation. — Statement 
by Rima Khalaf, assistant secretary-general of the United Nations 
Development Program, New York Times, April 6, 2005.

By Rachelle Marshall

Given George Bush’s practice of saying one thing while doing another 
(hailing the “advancing rights of mankind” at the United Nations while 
his Justice Department was jailing immigrants without due process), it is 
not surprising that his campaign to bring democracy to the Middle East 
so far has only meant replacing unfriendly regimes with more obliging 
ones. The people of Afghanistan and Iraq are still waiting for real 
freedom. 
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9044.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd16

===

US military confirms Guantanamo Koran abuse: 

A newly completed military inquiry has found US personnel splashed a 
Koran with urine, kicked it, stepped on it and soaked it with water.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9043.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd17

===

US Military Gives Details of Mishandling of Koran at Guantanamo: 

Official text of report describing Koran incidents (PDF)
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9046.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd19

===

Pentagon spin doctors control media coverage of Quran Desecration:  

Releasing the report when most beat reporters have left for the weekend 
was a calculated move by White House and Pentagon spin doctors to 
control media coverage of the explosive report.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9051.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1a

===

Guantanamo Bay: 

A "Gulag Of Our Times" or a "Model Facility"? A Debate on the U.S. 
Prison & Amnesty International. 

Real Audio & Transcript
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9055.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1b

===

Rights Group Defends Chastising of U.S.: 

An official of Amnesty International said Friday that the term gulag in 
its annual report to describe the United States prison camp at 
Guantánamo Bay, Cuba, was chosen deliberately, and she shrugged off harsh 
criticism of the report by the Bush administration.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9056.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1d

===

None Of Us Are Free - If One Of Us Is Chained: 

Flash presentation.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article8199.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1e

===

Suicide bomber kills five Iraqi soldiers: 

A suicide bomber blew up his vehicle at the entrance to a U.S. base in 
Saddam Hussein's hometown of Tikrit, killing five Iraq soldiers and 
wounding seven, a police source said on Saturday.
http://snipurl.com/fd1g

===

Three Police Killed: 

A suicide car bomber blew himself up near a police station in the 
southern part of the city, killing three police officers and wounding 
another five, Capt. Ahmed Khalil of the police operations room said. Two 
officers were seriously injured, hospital officials said.
http://snipurl.com/fd1h

===

1 Iraqi killed, 2 policemen injured by gunmen in Iraq : 

Gunmen shot dead an Iraqi car driver and trapped his car with 
explosives which detonated to wound two policemen on Saturday, witnesses said.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2005-06/04/content_3044989.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1i

===

Officials say al-Zarqawi did not make Syria trip: 

U.S. intelligence has no evidence that terrorist Abu Musab al-Zarqawi 
visited Syria in recent months to plan bombings in Iraq, and experts 
don't believe the widely publicized meeting ever happened, according to 
U.S. officials.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9050.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1j

===

US admits it has no leads in hunt for 'wounded' Zarqawi: 

A senior US military official played down any suggestion yesterday that 
the net was tightening on America's most-wanted man after Osama bin 
Laden.
http://news.independent.co.uk/world/middle_east/story.jsp?story=643944

http://snipurl.com/fd1k

===

War Pimp Alert: 

Intelligence gathers growing evidence of terrorists hiding in Iran : 

U.S. intelligence and foreign allies have growing evidence that wanted 
terrorists have been residing in Iran despite repeated American 
warnings to Tehran not to harbor them.
http://www.djournal.com/pages/story.asp?ID=194652&pub=1&div=News

http://snipurl.com/fd1l

===

U.S. disbands Iraqi army unit : 

An Iraqi army unit has been disbanded after it refused to attend a U.S. 
training course in Baghdad, former members of the unit said on 
Saturday.
http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3094763,00.html

http://snipurl.com/fd1m

===

Rumsfeld blames Aljazeera over Iraq: 

US Defence Secretary Donald Rumsfeld has alleged that Aljazeera is 
encouraging armed Islamist groups by broadcasting beheadings of foreign 
hostages in Iraq.
http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/EA0C6319-1BAA-42ED-94D0-AEF9B7B91725.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1n

===

$1B spent on Baghdad embassy, $1.3B to go: 

With a staff of about 1,000 Americans and 400 Iraqis, the mission is 
one of the United States' largest. It is dramatically larger than what 
came before it in Baghdad: When the United States pulled out of the 
country after Saddam Hussein invaded Kuwait in 1990, the embassy staff 
numbered around 50 and had an annual operating budget of $3.5 million.
http://washingtontimes.com/upi-breaking/20050602-040125-3089r.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1o

===

Two U.S. soldiers killed in Afghan blast: 

Two U.S. soldiers were killed in a roadside bomb blast in southeast 
Afghanistan, the U.S. military said on Saturday, the latest casualties in 
a surge of violence in recent months.
http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1043991&tw=wn_wire_story

http://snipurl.com/fd1p

===

One killed, five arrested in hunt for militants behind Afghan mosque 
blast: 

Police shot dead one man who refused to stop his motorcycle at a 
checkpoint Friday night, as security forces combed the southern city for the 
suspected Al Qaeda perpetrators behind the country’s worst bomb attack 
in two years.
http://snipurl.com/fd1q

===

Forgotten Afghan war: Taliban remains vibrant: 

Over the past six months, American and Afghan officials have predicted 
a Taliban collapse. But the intensity of the fighting here in Zabul 
Province, and parts of adjoining Kandahar and Uruzgan provinces - roughly 
100 square miles, or 260 square kilometers, of mountain valleys - 
reveals the Taliban to be still a vibrant fighting force supplied with 
money, men and weapons.
http://www.iht.com/bin/print_ipub.php?file=/articles/2005/06/04/news/taliban.php

http://snipurl.com/fd1s

===

US lowers standards in army crisis: 

New recruits no longer dismissed for drug abuse, alcohol, poor fitness 
or pregnancy.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/usa/story/0,12271,1499164,00.html

http://snipurl.com/fd1t

===

Marine to resign after threats over involvement in Iraqi killings : 

Pantano is a former Wall Street trader who returned to the Marines 
after the Nine-Eleven attacks. He was charged with murder after riddling 
two Iraqis with bullets and hanging a warning sign on their corpses. 
Pantano says he acted in self-defense. The military decided not to bring 
him to trial.
http://snipurl.com/fd1u

===

U.S.and Israeli Envoys fleeing Uzbekistan on threat of terror: 

Signs of instability grew on Friday in Uzbekistan, as Israel swiftly 
evacuated most of its diplomats amid fresh warnings of terrorist attacks, 
and the U.S. Embassy authorized most of its employees and their 
families to leave as well.
http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/front/3210753

http://snipurl.com/fd1v

===
This web site represents the effort of one person. 

I need your help to offset the costs associated with site hosting and 
bandwidth usage. If you find this site informative please help by 
clicking here   
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/support.htm

http://snipurl.com/dn4j

=== 

Israeli Apartheid: 

As US President George W Bush had his first White House meeting with 
Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas -- a summit giving Bush a platform 
for his phony $200 million "aid" package -- devastating new realities are 
being constructed in Palestine.
http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2005/745/re5.htm

===

Abbas postpones Palestinian elections: 

In an official announcement, Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas has 
postponed the date for legislative elections.
http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/4CF4C67A-C0EB-4616-A34C-340126894615.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1w

===

Video: Mosaic: World News Reports from Middle East TV For 06/03/05: 

The nation's only uncensored compilation of daily television news 
reports from more than 15 countries in the Middle East. QuickTime Video.
http://snipurl.com/fd1x

===

Conyers reaches, extends signature goal; creates tip line: 

The office of Representative John Conyers (D-MI) believes it has 
surpassed its stated goal of 100,000 signatures requesting an investigation 
into the Downing Street Memo, minutes of a British Prime Minister's 
meeting on July 23, 2002.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9054.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1y

===

Bush, The Spoiled Man-Child : 

What causes the fall of empires? Why, stubborn leaders who speak like 
toddlers and never admit mistakes
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9052.htm

http://snipurl.com/fd1z

===

A study in emasculation :

 In the US media, a mission to explain has been replaced by a mission 
to avoid
http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/story/0,3604,1498950,00.html

http://snipurl.com/fd21

===

CIA Gave $10 Million to Peru's Ex-Spymaster: 

Vladimiro Montesinos, who now faces trial on murder, arms and drug 
trafficking charges, used millions of CIA dollars to, among other things, 
send guns to Colombia's FARC guerrillas.
http://www.eluniversal.com/2005/06/03/en_pol_art_03A566193.shtml

http://snipurl.com/fd23

===

Venezuelan VP José Vicente Range: The CIA is plotting to kill Chávez: 

Rangel added that both Colombian paramilitary troopers and hired 
assassins and Cuban exiles in Miami are plotting to assassinate Chávez, while 
"the Central Intelligence Agency is pulling the strings."
http://www.eluniversal.com/2005/06/03/en_pol_art_03A566193.shtml

===

Venezuela to stage mass war games : 

Hugo Chavez aims to have a two-million-strong reservist force
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4608913.stm

===
 Peace & Joy
   Tom Feeley
===

Liberty can not be preserved without general knowledge among people." 
(August 1765) John Adams 



_____________________________
Unsubscribe: http://www.ymlp.com/u.php?feminine+artsy_chic2000@yahoo.ca
Hosting by http://www.yourmailinglistprovider.com


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

Hmmmnnnnn...  type a reply to artsy, or build a Dalek out of Lego?  Decisions, decisions...

Tom


----------



## TMM (9 May 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Hmmmnnnnn...  type a reply to artsy, or build a Dalek out of Lego?  Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Tom



Build an artsy out of Lego?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 May 2006)

OK artsy, you win, just a minute while I go get the guys from Afghanistan.  While we're chatting, would you like to buy a raffle ticket, we're trying to raise money to build a nuclear deterrence capability to protect our clean Canadian water from the evil American empire.  The prize is a ride on a nuclear bomb if we ever have to use them, but you'll have to bring your own tin-foil cowboy hat.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

Artsy...is ANY of those links related to Canada or Canadians??  Cause this is Army.ca

Army.usa is down the road three blocks...turn left at the border...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2006)

artsy,

How about you and your buddies getting together and going to Darfur ahead of us. Lay the groundwork, get the warlords onside, get them to stop killing, then maybe we'll put on those worthless blue berets and........What? Sorry? Not your job? No real conviction on your part if YOU have to do it? C'mon, I'll even help with the ticket.  

Maybe you could drive the forklift to unload the aid supplies. I'm sure the bandits would recognise your skill and professionalism and leave you deliver to the camps. Right?


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2006)

artsy

Could you explain to us why your favourite links here are to Information Clearing House, a one man operation that thrives on printing news that "you wouldn't see on CNN"?  Did you ever have any questions as to why this may be?  Could this person be a "Conspiracy Theorist" who may not have all his/her faculties?


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

"Build an artsy out of Lego?"

- Got a photo?  Otherwise, it just turns out looking like a stickman with the mumps.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

I have some nice Magnum Stealth boots that are all broken in...and 120 lbs of kit to go along with them...

Artsy...did you look at the ONE link I sent to you?  it was ONE link and asked you to read 3 pages tops...


----------



## paracowboy (9 May 2006)

artsy,
in all seriousness. Seek professional mental help. You are obviously not well, and I am worried about you.


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

No, she actually cared enough to post here.  I worry more about the ones who write us off as baby eaters right from the start.

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2006)

One of her links  http://www.iht.com/bin/print_ipub.php?file=/articles/2005/06/04/news/taliban.php

ends with this statement:  





> Some in the area blamed Pakistan for continuing to fuel the insurgency.
> 
> Though ostensibly an American ally, Pakistan is viewed with suspicion here by some American military and Afghan officials for its failure to stem the flow of Taliban recruits.
> 
> ...



So obviously she doesn't read 'all' the article before making up her mind.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

I think she went to CanuukTroops place to figure out how to convince us to donate our pay to the "Nukes for Iran" fundraiser committee and how to convince the mean ol Canadian troops in Astan to just put away the guns and share a double double with the Taliban.

Oh well, the first 2 pages of posts are too funny!  I am going to read them every morning before I go to work!

 :rofl:


----------



## paracowboy (9 May 2006)

I feel bad about laughing at her before. I thought she was just a loonie, but now I think she's genuinely disturbed.

Now I'm all bummed out.


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

I think she is a perfectly normal girl who has been fed a lot of crap from her peer group, and needs to find some balance in her sources.  She can get that here, but not if we all drive her away.

Tom


----------



## Kirkhill (9 May 2006)

Franko: 

Where did you turn up the Dalek?  I always wanted to be a Dalek...... Much more fun than Robbie.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

I call them "misinformed" or "uninformed" or when no one is around...clueless and naive.  BUT atleast they live in a country where they aren't going to be stoned if they walk down the road with a male that is not a relative ( see my link in earlier post that Artsy didn't ready because that wouldn't strengthen her point of view at all so she ignored it and is talking to CanuukTroop about while he draws pictures of the new nuclear weapons he will buy to give Iran with our donated money that they keep in the VW Bug with the flowers on it...)


----------



## paracowboy (9 May 2006)

I hope you're right, but to believe some of the crap being spewed, and when it's as simple as not knowing who the President of the USA (one of the most famous men of all time, with literally thousands of pictures taken of him, 'appearances' in movies, hell, he's even appeared in comic books) during World War II, one of the most traumatic experiences in the last century, was. And then basing some bizarre conspiracy theory around that...

That is either chemical imbalance, emotional issues, or deliberate concentration at ignorance. I mean, you'd have to *WORK* at it.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

Artsy...I have been reading thru you links...now just try one of mine.   

http://www.survivorsrightsinternational.org/sri_news/SEVEREPE.pdf

Come on...one won't hurt ya!


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

Another link written by women trying to get men to go off to savage lands and kill other men who are abusing their women.  Ho-hum.

Tom


----------



## artsy (9 May 2006)

"The trust of the innocent is the liar's most useful tool." : Stephen 
King

=

There is nothing so powerful as truth, and often nothing so strange." : 
Daniel Webster

=

As scarce as truth is, the supply has always been in excess of the 
demand.": Josh Billings

=

"False words are not only evil in themselves, but they infect the soul 
with evil." : Socrates

===

To read this newsletter online 
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/ or http://snipurl.com/ayzc

To Unsubscribe see information at the base of this newsletter

RSS FEED http://www.feedfire.com/site/rss.cgi?ChanContentId=001864

===

Charge Him or Release Him

Jose Padilla : U.S. Citizen Imprisoned Without Trial or Charges for 3 
Years and 53 Days 

===

How They Get Away With It

Three reasons Washington’s empire-builders don’t have to worry about 
’60s-style dissent—not including the volunteer Army

by Scott McConnell

In the absence of an antiwar movement or serious domestic political 
opposition, only the outside world can put the brakes on American 
policy—only when Bush’s war plans come up against foreign obstacles that 
produce a dramatic defeat or humiliation or generate a financial crisis that 
the administration can’t overcome. Barring that, the American future 
may be war for as long as anyone can foresee.  
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9354.htm

http://snipurl.com/fxzn

===

Ahead: Six Decades Of Humiliation

The world hates us more than ever

By Ted Rall


The reason for our declining popularity is no mystery: Bush's 
unjustified, illegal war against Iraq. But Iraq, Bush's doctrine of preemptive 
warfare and instances of prisoners being tortured and even murdered 
aren't completely unprecedented. Cheney's neoconservatives are merely the 
latest executors of an aggressive foreign policy that has long prompted 
fear, hatred and resentment among the leaders and citizens of other 
nations. 
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9341.htm

http://snipurl.com/fxzp

===

Torture Fatigue

Only one-third of Americans questioned in a Washington Post-ABC News 
poll last May defined what happened at Abu Ghraib as "torture." 

By Silja J.A. Talvi

"The Christian in me says it's wrong," Army Specialist Charles A. 
Graner Jr. said of torturing prisoners in Abu Ghraib prison in Iraq. "But 
the corrections officer in me says I love to make a grown man piss 
himself." 
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9351.htm

http://snipurl.com/fxzq

===

Imperial defiance

Weapons, wealth and might do not always determine the course of events. 
People do.

By Joel Miller

Who are the Patrick Henrys of today and who are the foreign invaders 
and aggressors; who are the defenders of their homes and who are the 
pawns of King George. 
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9353.htm

http://snipurl.com/fxzs

===

Bodies from U.S. copter crash found in Afghanistan: 

The bodies of 13 U.S. troops have been recovered from the crash of a 
U.S. helicopter in eastern Afghanistan, but seven more U.S. soldiers are 
unaccounted for and some may have been captured, a news report said on 
Thursday
http://snipurl.com/fxzw

===

Gunmen storm northern Iraq city: 

Gunmen stormed the former insurgent bastion of Samarra in northern Iraq 
yesterday, killing at least two elite police commandos and injuring as 
many as six.
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/2002352783_iraq30.html

http://snipurl.com/fxzx

===

Violence continues in Iraq: 

A man was killed and his wife injured when their car came under fire 
from U.S. troops on a road south of Kirkuk.
http://news.webindia123.com/news/showdetails.asp?id=92896&n_date=20050630&cat=World

http://snipurl.com/fxzz

===

Reporter shot to death in Iraq: 

The shot appears to have been fired by a U.S. military sniper, though 
there were Iraqi soldiers in the area who also may have been shooting at 
the time.
http://www.realcities.com/mld/krwashington/12016097.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy00

===

Push for autonomy develops in Iraqi south : 

With the Aug. 15 deadline for writing a new constitution bearing down, 
some powerful, mostly secular Shiite politicians are pushing for the 
creation of an autonomous region in the oil-rich south of Iraq, 
challenging the country's central authority.
http://www.iht.com/bin/print_ipub.php?file=/articles/2005/06/29/news/basra.php

http://snipurl.com/fy01

===

[CIA Agent Forms Party? : Tom's Comment]

Former Iraqi minister forms political front for Resistance groups : 

At a news conference in a Baghdad home, al-Samarie said the new 
political front, the National Council for Unity and Construction of Iraq, is 
representing "resistance" fighters who have not carried out attacks 
against civilians.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9346.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy04

===

Italy Denies It Knew of CIA Kidnapping 

Italy's government denied Thursday it had prior knowledge of the 
alleged CIA kidnapping of a radical Egyptian cleric and summoned the U.S. 
ambassador to explain the operation, which has led prosecutors to seek the 
arrest of 13 purported CIA officials. 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/worldlatest/story/0,1280,-5109642,00.html

http://snipurl.com/fy1p

===

CIA abduction in Italy shows U.S. bungling-experts: 

CIA agents charged with kidnapping a Muslim cleric in Milan appear to 
have bungled their way into an international incident by ignoring the 
most basic rules of the spy trade, experts say.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9350.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy06

===

Bush Is Right to Link 9/11 With Iraq: 

President Bush was correct in once again linking 9/11 with his invasion 
and occupation of Iraq in his speech to the nation last night. Why? 
Because the motivation behind the 9/11 attacks was the same as the 
motivation behind the insurgency in Iraq: U.S. foreign policy.
http://www.lewrockwell.com/hornberger/hornberger47.html

http://snipurl.com/fy08

===

Bob Herbert: Dangerous Incompetence: 

The president who displayed his contempt for Iraqi militants two years 
ago with the taunt "bring 'em on" had to go on television Tuesday night 
to urge Americans not to abandon support for the war that he foolishly 
started but can't figure out how to win.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9349.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy0b

===

The biggest of Big Lies : 

On Tuesday night, the president abandoned the narrow patch of high 
ground that he had staked out and dove into the raging flood of deceit that 
his administration had unleashed.
http://www.madison.com/tct/opinion/index.php?ntid=45372&ntpid=0

http://snipurl.com/fy0c

===

Day after Bush's optimism, State Dept says Iraq perilous: 

The State Department called Iraq too dangerous for American travellers 
on Wednesday, hours after President George W Bush pointed to 
"significant progress" there.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_1416044,001300180001.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy0d

===

In case you missed it: 

Short: Blair lied to cabinet and made secret war pact with US
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9352.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy0f

===

War? What war?: 

As some GI somewhere put it, war is "about blowing motherfuckers up." 
It's about heads getting shot off, and faces torn apart, and babies cut 
in two, and everything else horrible that can happen to a human body 
when big pieces of metal hit it at incredible speed. That is what war is 
-- no more, no less.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9347.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy0h

===

Fortunate Son: 

During the run-up to the invasion, Pataki was one of Bush's biggest war 
whores in the Northeast, taking his pro-war stump speech on the road to 
warn New Yorkers about the imminent threat posed by Saddam Hussein.
http://nypress.com/18/26/pagetwo/newshole4.cfm

http://snipurl.com/fy0i

===

Ship young Pataki straight to Iraq: 

The governor, who proudly announced last week that his son has been 
commissioned as a second lieutenant in the Marines, also noted that Teddy 
Pataki hopes to defer his military service for three years until he 
finishes law school.
http://www.newsday.com/news/columnists/ny-opmcc304324656jun30,0,1221085.column

http://snipurl.com/fy0j

===

Video: Do It For Uncle Sam: 

For the fourth month in a row, the army has fallen well short of its 
recruitment targets. The result is that they're turning to some pretty 
unconventional methods to persuade young Americans to do it for Uncle 
Sam.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9348.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy0k

===

Johnny Comes Marching Home to Loans: 

Think joining the army will clear your student debt? Better check the 
fine print.
http://villagevoice.com/nyclife/0526,kamenetz,65344,15.html

http://snipurl.com/fy0l

===

Fighting in Iraq taking a toll on Army marriages : 

The Army's divorce rate has soared in the past three years. Between 
2001 and 2004, divorces among active-duty Army officers and enlisted 
personnel nearly doubled, from 5,658 to 10,477, even though total troop 
strength remained stable.
http://www.startribune.com/stories/484/5483458.html

http://snipurl.com/fy0m

===

The sobering of America : 

To return to America after an absence of six months is to find a nation 
sobered by reality. The reality of debt and lost jobs. The reality of 
rising China. Above all, the reality of Iraq.
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9342.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy0n

===

Expensive Favor: 

The American people should be concerned that their federal government 
worries more about the Iraqis than it does the Americans. We could find 
far better uses for both the money and the lives than to squander them 
on the hard, bloody soil of the Middle East.
http://www.lewrockwell.com/reese/reese203.html

http://snipurl.com/fy0o

===

Greg Palast: I Hope I Die Before The Next Refill: 

I was in the drug store today out here in Podunk. Some old guy in front 
of me was picking up his little paper bag of prescription medicine. The 
lady behind the counter handed him a credit card slip and said, "I'm 
sorry."
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9343.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy0p

===

The war against veterans: 

PRESIDENT Bush gives plenty of lip service to men and women in uniform. 
Now it’s time for the President to put his money where his mouth is and 
fully fund veterans’ benefits.
http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050630/OPINION02/50630004

http://snipurl.com/fy0s

===

Video: Deceit, Deception And Tears: Back To Vietnam: 

"I sound angry and I am f****** angry. You know, this is... You've got 
to get angry, everybody's got to get angry about bloody wars. They're 
f****** horrible!"
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9344.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy0u

===

Ex-Hostages Say Iran Leader-Elect a Captor: 

President Bush said Thursday that "many questions" have been raised by 
allegations of some former American hostages that Iran's 
president-elect was one of their captors in the late 1970s.
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2005/06/29/national/a183032D36.DTL

http://snipurl.com/fy0w

===

Abductors deny Iran leader siege role: 

Iranian veterans of the 1979 seizure of hostages at the US embassy in 
Tehran have denied claims that President-elect Mahmoud Ahmadinejad 
played a role in the siege.
http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/05A0C669-2069-4874-B746-9AD2FF0AE84C.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy0x

===

Beijing devoted to weakening 'enemy' U.S., defector says : 

China's communist leaders view the United States as their main enemy 
and are working in Asia and around the world to undermine U.S. alliances, 
said a former Chinese diplomat. 
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article9345.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy0y

====

When China Owns Our Utilities: 

It is a great irony that on the day President Bush called for a 
thorough review of China's proposed acquisition of a California-based oil 
company, Unocal, the United States Senate voted 85-12 to send an energy 
bill to conference that would allow China to own local US public 
utilities, without a murmur from the administration, lawmakers or the media.
http://www.truthout.org/docs_2005/063005Y.shtml

http://snipurl.com/fy0z

===

Saddam rejects meeting U.S. officials: 

Toppled Iraqi leader Saddam Hussein has refused to meet U.S. officials 
as a prisoner, but only as the president of Iraq, it was reported 
Wednesday.
http://www.washtimes.com//upi/20050629-081302-8155r.htm

http://snipurl.com/fy10

===

Video: Mosaic: World News Reports from Middle East TV For 06/29/05: 

The nation's only uncensored compilation of daily television news 
reports from more than 15 countries in the Middle East. QuickTime Video.
http://snipurl.com/fy13

===

This web site represents the effort of one person. 

I need your help to offset the costs associated with site hosting and 
bandwidth usage. If you find this site informative please help by 
clicking here   
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/support.htm

http://snipurl.com/dn4j

==


In case you missed it: 

US forces' use of depleted uranium weapons is 'illegal': 

BRITISH and American coalition forces are using depleted uranium (DU) 
shells in the war against Iraq and deliberately flouting a United 
Nations resolution which classifies the munitions as illegal weapons of mass 
destruction.
http://www.sundayherald.com/32522

===

In case you missed it: 

After the War Comes Cancer : 

Information collected for a German project investigating the use of 
uranium-charged ammunition in Iraq shows that when Iraqi women fear for 
their children's health, it is with good reason.
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,1564,1510710,00.html

http://snipurl.com/fy14

===

In case you missed it:

WHO ‘suppressed’ scientific study into depleted uranium cancer fears in 
Iraq: 

Radiation experts warn in unpublished report that DU weapons used by 
Allies in Gulf war pose long-term health risk
http://www.sundayherald.com/40096

===

Two Israeli soldiers believed captured: 

Confusion surrounds the fate of two Israeli soldiers, reportedly 
kidnapped in the West Bank city of Nablus.
http://snipurl.com/fy17

===

Good morning, settlers : 

Suddenly the leaders of the Jewish settlers in the territories have 
become very sensitive people with respect to morals and values. All of a 
sudden there is nothing in the world more important to them than honesty
http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/593544.html

===

Chavez warns US on ties at Caribbean summit: 

Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez on Wednesday accused the United States 
of meddling in his efforts to create an energy alliance with Caribbean 
neighbors and said he may one day have to cut ties with Washington.
http://snipurl.com/fy19

===

Bush sets up domestic spy service : 

US President George W Bush has ordered the creation of a domestic 
intelligence service within the FBI, as part of a package of 70 new security 
measures.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4636117.stm

===

FBI Turned Loose: 

Privacy rights may disappear if a new Senate Intelligence Committee 
bill passes
http://villagevoice.com/news/0526,hentoff,65319,6.html

===

Time Will Comply With Order to Hand Over Documents: 

Time Warner Inc., the world's largest media company, said it will hand 
over subpoenaed records to a U.S. prosecutor investigating the leak of 
a CIA operative's identity.
http://snipurl.com/fy1b

===

The party's over for betrayed Republican: 

As of today, after 25 years, I am no longer a Republican. I take this 
step with deep regret, and with a deep sense of betrayal.
http://www.registerguard.com/news/2005/06/26/ed.col.chaney.0626.html

http://snipurl.com/fy1d

===

The lobbyists' scandal: The secret world of Washington : 

The Capitol's grubby secret is the swarm of lobbyists in a sea of 
money, washing around the Congress and Senate. But one lobbyist may have 
just over-reached himself. By Rupert Cornwell
http://news.independent.co.uk/world/americas/article295734.ece

===
  Peace & Joy
   Tom Feeley
===

Liberty can not be preserved without general knowledge among people." 
(August 1765) John Adams 



_____________________________
Unsubscribe: http://www.ymlp.com/u.php?feminine+artsy_chic2000@yahoo.ca
Hosting by http://www.yourmailinglistprovider.com

        DeleteReplyForwardSpamMove... 
Previous | Next | Back to Messages Save Message Text | Full Headers  
Check MailCompose    Search MailSearch the Web  

Move Options 
[New Folder]
Inbox
bible
cindy
clay
cukierski family
debbie
dylan
funny stuff
future reference
jake
janices
michael
of interest
order
outlook express...
photos
temporary
terry
todays seed
Forward Options 
As Inline Text 
As Attachment 
Reply Options 
Reply To Sender 
Reply To Everyone 
Mail Shortcuts 
Check Mail Ctrl++C 
Compose Ctrl++P 
Folders Ctrl++F 
Advanced Search Ctrl++S 
Options 
Help Ctrl++H 
Address Book Shortcuts 
Add Contact 
Add Category 
Add List 
View Contacts 
View Lists 
Quickbuilder 
Import Contacts 
Synchronize 
Address Options 
Addresses Help 
Calendar Shortcuts 
Add Event 
Add Task 
Add Birthday 
Day 
Week 
Month 
Year 
Event List 
Reminders 
Tasks 
Sharing 
Synchronize 
Calendar Options 
Calendar Help 
Notepad Shortcuts 
Add Note 
Add Folder 
View Notes 
Notepad Options 
Notepad Help 
Advanced Search 
Advanced Search


Copyright © 1994-2006 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved. Terms of Service 

NOTICE: We collect personal information on this site.

To learn more about how we use your information, see our Privacy Policy


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 May 2006)

Now you're just spamming this forum.  Good bye.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

TCBF,

Yup...pertains to the audience I thought?  Vice "Why The West Invaded Astan - Military Reasons For..."


----------



## paracowboy (9 May 2006)

man, I hope she gets some help. If she isn't paranoid schizophrenic, she's working hard at getting so.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

Oh well...we tried.

and the first 2 pages of posts were worth it!   :rofl:

Like I said...what scares me is there is a voting public out there and some of them are hurrying over to her place right now to comfort her, make tea and listen to 10,000 Maniacs and...THEY VOTE.

Thank god for the Green Party!   >


----------



## Centurian1985 (9 May 2006)

I dont get it - some of the info artsy posted is based on fact, some is conjecture, and some is opinion - but whats the point? Theres no context - is she saying we should not listen to news, or we are all being manipulated, or is this the mysterious proof someone was blabbing about in another thread? 

In the end it looks like more of an advertisment.  We want debate not rebate!


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

Bet Her Man Done Her Wrong?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 May 2006)

I think you have all missed artsy's point.  
*SHE FOUND THE RIGHT MOUSE BUTTON!!!*

She can cut!!!  She can paste!!!  That is a big deal for a hippie.  

And for that matter, why would you ask anyone to do anything else?  Just read the articles at face value and convince yourself of the error of your killbot programmed mind.   :

Now I have to get to the baby market for tomorrows BBQ, before all the tender ones are gone.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

I think she is representative of a cross-section of our country that has no clue as to what is really going on in places outside Canada...and assumes everything and anything that IS wrong is the fault of ol "GWB and the loonies in his Administration"...blah blah blah...not that they are perfect..cause no one is perfect...even folks from PEI aren't perfect!

Like I said early...if our military is a "sheep dog" its folks like her that we are around for...little soft fluffy white animals playin in the meadow that don't see the wolf in the long grass waiting...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 May 2006)

You would think these half wits would know enough that if they spam, they will get punted.  Oh well, another hysterical tool down the tubes.


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

Can Daleks vote?  Wot about Lego ones?  Mods, please unlock the CPDWTiA thread.  The threat is apparently diminished.  We gots to gets to debatin' straight.

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2006)

She is good at quoting.  Unfortunately, she doesn't have much in the way or reading comprehension.  I suppose now that she has been banned back to her refuge to the north of Toronto's fringes, she wouldn't benefit from some light reading:  http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20876,19056736-7583,00.html
She has had her piece of cyberspace to spew her regurgitated trash.  To bad she couldn't come up with some articulate thoughts to defend herself.............................Oh! Well!  What time does the next one drop in?


----------



## a_majoor (9 May 2006)

The Rovian Mind Control Raytm must have melted the jiffy pop hat right to her cranium.  

Seriously folks, why are we wasting bandwidth on these people. OK I admit I love baiting left wingers on the Political Forum, but then again, they are coming on as individuals while I have the Austrian School at my back. Anyway, it is fun because they are making halfway coherent posts and we can engage in closely reasoned arguments.

How on Earth can we have meaningful dialogue with people who display no knowledge (or interest) at all on topics like history, economics, geography, geology, politics, anthropology or engineering. Anyone with even a surface knowledge of these topics would find ideas like looking for oil in Afghanistan or building a pipeline through that territory completely absurd and incomprehensible, but "they" advance them as gosple truth in the face of any and all factual arguments.

Rant off


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

Picture it...Artsy is calling her friends on her pink camera cell phone now..."meet me at the coffee shop and (sniffle) you are NOT going to believe what happened...oh, can you call CanuukTroop and ask him to pick me up, cause I am like TOTALLY upset"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 May 2006)

Actually, it is kind of funny.  I see at this point artys's banned name is still viewing the forum.  She is probably in the middle of some link mega-cut-paste monster spam post, and doesn't even realize she is dead in the water.  
Way to stick it to the man, baby!! :dontpanic:


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2006)

OK!

She has the Bible bookmarked at the top of her page http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43047/post-377840.html#msg377840 (look at bottom) .  She also has this link http://www.cukierski.net/free.shtml  Cukierski Family Apostolate.   Now we can see from her post, where she is coming from and where she was headed.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> She also has this link http://www.cukierski.net/free.shtml  Cukierski Family Apostolate.   Now we can see from her post, where she is coming from and where she was headed.



Hoo!  Crazy stuff.  
And for that matter, does this Jesus look a little too WASP to anyone else?  Lookin' pretty fair for a guy who was born Hebrew.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 May 2006)

RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!  (wasn't that in The Holy Grail...the attk of the killer rabbit?)


----------



## armyvern (9 May 2006)

Darn it,

You banned her before I could find out where she picks up the "shrubbery" she's smoking!! Holy cow...the things I miss in a week without Army.ca!!


----------



## Hot Lips (9 May 2006)

LMAO...for sure Armyvern...this is some of my favorite bedtime humor...and informative...LMAO

 :rofl:

HL


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2006)

As from her posts, she seems to be 'rather' Religious, I was wondering if she subscribed to the Christian Science Monitor     http://www.csmonitor.com/     ?

I could also recommend a few more sites for her to browse, should she come back and lurk:

http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/index.html

http://www.fas.org/main/home.jsp

http://news.bbc.co.uk/

http://today.reuters.com/news/home.aspx

http://www.globalsecurity.org/

http://i-cias.com/

http://www.cda-cdai.ca/english-frame.htm

http://www.mi6.gov.uk/output/Page79.html

http://www.estripes.com/

http://www.sinodefence.com/

http://www.nosi.org/

http://www.china-defense.com/oped/navy_chn_tw/navy_chn_tw.html

http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-0intro.htm

http://www.cia.gov/

and let's not forget the mugshots at

http://www.mugshots.com/Terrorists/section=All

All good sites for Open Source info.

artsy, if you ever do come back, browse some of these, and broaden you world of literature.


----------



## old medic (9 May 2006)

This appears to have run it's course. 
If you wish to add something to the thread, 
PM a member of the staff.

OM


----------

